# Thyroid Surgery and Diabetes



## Lulugirl (Jul 3, 2013)

I am scheduled to have a total thyroidectomy next Friday. While it will be great to have my thyroid removed I am concerned about post op infection. I am an insulin dependent diabetic and the slightest cut or scratch becomes infected normally. While I am trying hard to keep control of my sugars I am concerned about infection. Just wondering if there are any other diabetics out there that have had their thyroid removed and how they found things ?


----------



## bryank (Jul 13, 2014)

I had a partial thyroidectomy a few weeks ago. Everything healed fine despite diabetes - type 1.5. I almost always am able to control my sugars well. Can you eat super low-carb for a week or two surrounding surgery, so you can be very predictable with your insulin dosages?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board! How are you feeling? Did your pathology come back yet? Do you think you will be on thyroxine replacement or are you already?


----------

